

Megaupload: A Lot Less Guilty Than You Think - jdp23
http://www.granick.com/blog/?p=739

======
InclinedPlane
The thing that annoys me most about megaupload is that it was run by a scammy
douchenozzle fraudster glory-hound who few people will feel sorry for,
regardless of the ethics or legality of shutting down the site. It's like the
DA using bogus evidence to pin a murder on a convicted child-rapist, it might
be wrong but who's going to defend that guy?

~~~
lostlogin
It's worse than that. Add in that the FBI accompanied New Zealand police (or,
according to our quasi national paper "led the raid") and it feels a whole lot
worse. <http://publicaddress.net/hardnews/the-mega-conspiracy/>

~~~
Anti-Ratfish
Dotocm and three others were arrested after an FBI-led raid at the mansion,
which he leases, on Friday morning. The FBI is seeking to extradite the men to
the US to face charges of conspiring to commit racketeering, conspiring to
commit money laundering, copyright infringement, and aiding and abetting
copyright infringement over the internet through the website Megaupload.

That's the quote, here is the source.
[http://m.nzherald.co.nz/technology/news/article.cfm?c_id=5&#...</a>

